# Smart Car Demonstrates Hybrid-Like Fuel Efficiency



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Because of its uber fuel efficiency, the non-hybrid Smart will most likely be eligible for a further $2,000 rebate from the federal government as part of the ecoAUTO program to encourage the purchase of very fuel-efficient vehicles.

More...


----------

